# OMG I've just had my TiVo installed and I could cry as it's so good.



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

I apologise for starting a new thread but I've just had my TiVo installed and I'm still so excited about it. I've only been playing with it for a short time but I'm in awe as to how great it actually is. First of all it was like coming in from the freezing cold into a nice cosy, warm home to see all the familiar TiVo screens and options. Just things like upcoming episodes and the search were great to see. However, seeing all the new features made my jaw drop. It's incredible how you can find so much relevant information so quickly. This completely blows away the series 1 TiVo. 

I'm also very pleased to see that the box responds very snappily and navigating the EPG is very fast. I set my box to 720p which gave me a better picture on my 720p screen. 1080i just did not give a very good picture.

It was my engineer's third install and his first to an ex series 1 owner. I think he was a bit taken aback by my enthusiasm. He asked me what made the series 1 so good and I explained to him. I also helped him find out why the EPG was empty for so long. I managed to find the network screen which showed the progress of the data update. I think he learned a few things from me and asked me if I would come out with him on his other installs.

At long, long last I have TiVo again - bliss.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

teresatt said:


> I apologise for starting a new thread but I've just had my TiVo installed and I'm still so excited about it. I've only been playing with it for a short time but I'm in awe as to how great it actually is. First of all it was like coming in from the freezing cold into a nice cosy, warm home to see all the familiar TiVo screens and options. Just things like upcoming episodes and the search were great to see. However, seeing all the new features made my jaw drop. It's incredible how you can find so much relevant information so quickly. This completely blows away the series 1 TiVo.
> 
> I'm also very pleased to see that the box responds very snappily and navigating the EPG is very fast. I set my box to 720p which gave me a better picture on my 720p screen. 1080i just did not give a very good picture.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying TiVo again


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

teresatt said:


> I managed to find the network screen which showed the progress of the data update.


How, post up a guide :up:


----------



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

It's just the same screen from the series 1 that showed the progress of a dialup to get programme data. My husband's watching footy at the moment so I can't check.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

°Keir°;8422266 said:


> How, post up a guide :up:


Help & Settings -> Settings -> Network


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

This doesn't show a progress bar, just a loading symbol (Spinning ball)


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> Help & Settings -> Settings -> Network


He wasn't asking you...?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

°Keir°;8422651 said:


> This doesn't show a progress bar, just a loading symbol (Spinning ball)


As did the S1 


VirginMediaPhil said:


> He wasn't asking you...?


As I was able to answer the question, why should I not?


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Pff that's not really showing the progress as at all.
The guy who set up mine told me to do this anyway if the guide doesn't get updated.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a "percentage downloaded" indicator somewhere isn't there? I'm sure I remember seeing it when my TiVo was doing it's first big download of guide data.


----------



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't mean that it showed a progress bar, just what was happening.

Anyway, I've calmed down a bit. I'm still loving my TiVo but I've come across some glitches already. My 30 second skip forward stopped working and needed a reboot. Now my EPG only ever goes to channel 133. No matter which channel I choose and press OK on, it goes to the same channel. If I use the mini guide from pressing OK on live TV it works. I'll have to reboot again once my son has gone off to school.

I really like the layout of the EPG and it's very quick to navigate. But then I remembered that with my series 1 TiVo we hardly used the EPG because we mainly watched recorded TV and set recordings from the search screen.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Tavis75 said:


> There's a "percentage downloaded" indicator somewhere isn't there? I'm sure I remember seeing it when my TiVo was doing it's first big download of guide data.


yeah that's just part of the install/set up

I think if the engineer who did this install didn't know how to get there, he/she shouldn't of been doing it.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

teresatt said:


> Now my EPG only ever goes to channel 133.


It's changing channel on one tuner than switching to the other. You can switch back again by using the Info button and cursoring down to the tuner line(s) at the bottom.

It's been reported in the sticky "Bugs and Faults" thread. It's worth reading that, and the "Hints and Tips" thread (which ought to be sticky too, in my opinion, but it is linked from the sticky "Useful links" thread).


----------



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks, Brangdon. I've just discovered that. I rebooted and was still having the problem and found that it was switching tuners. At least I know how to get round it. Once my TiVo has more in the My Shows list I won't be using the guide much anyway.

It's strange how this problem only started a few hours after TiVo was installed.

I'll read all of the Bugs and Faults thread.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

teresatt said:


> I really like the layout of the EPG and it's very quick to navigate. But then I remembered that with my series 1 TiVo we hardly used the EPG because we mainly watched recorded TV and set recordings from the search screen.


it is still there under manual recordings


----------



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

Major dude said:


> it is still there under manual recordings


Sorry, I don't understand your meaning.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

teresatt said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your meaning.


The old search screens by channel and by time can be found in the manual recordings section. So you do not have to use the new look EPG.

Unfortunately it has been reversed in operation for search by time it goes back in time going up and forward in time going down, except when you get to the actual program listing when it reverts to going the S1 normal way.


----------



## teresatt (Dec 21, 2001)

I meant that the Search TV screen provides pretty much all I need to set recordings as all I need is the programme name. I can then either just set a series link or look at upcoming episodes to pick which episodes I want to record. It always used to drive me mad having to find out when a programme was on and which channel before I could actually set it to record.


----------

